# Updated Rules for the Picture Section



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Knitters,

I have updated the rules in the picture section of the site https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97-1.html

I look forward to seeing your lovely images 

~Admin


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for your clarity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for this


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

Nice hearts in your new avatar!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have updated the rules in the picture section of the site https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you. Your rules seem very fair to all. ????????


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

I look forward to Knitting Paradise every morning with my tea. It starts my day in a way that is meaningful to me. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

It is good to see Admin activity!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

Well said.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------

